# Pumping Iron: How to deal with the big lenses, tips for beginners...



## axtstern (Apr 6, 2016)

Over time my desires for Tele Lenses have changed.
My history was EF 35-350 L in the film age.
Afterwards I thought longer and stabilized would be fine so I went for the old Sigma BIGMOS.
Discovering how slow this lens is I tried the 100-400 L.
Wanting something faster I bought a Sigma 120-300 2.8 first generation.
The lessons I learned from that lens were:
For anything with a >=100 mm front lens I do not need a stabilizer as I can't hold it longer than 2 minutes steady, so tripod and gimbal become obligatory.

Then hybris kicked in.
Believing to have learned what there is to learn about handling heavy lenses I gave in to the desire to own a white fast 400mm lens. Because of shallow pockets I went for a 1996 400mm 2.8 L. Knowing only the modern 400 2.8 II lens I failed to recognize that my dinosaur's weight is almost twice as much as the modern lens.
My Cullman Magnesit 525 is now outclassed, the Chinese Copycat Gimbal probably as well.

So here I stand accepting that I'm at the beginning of another learning curve. 
So this is a call out to all you astros, birders or sport shooters...
Tell me, teach me what equipment to buy, what techniques to learn, what tricks there are to handle the beast freehand....

I'm sure that there are also others who want or will try to sneak into the world of the big whites and will apreciate your shared wisdom like I will do.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi axtstern. 
I think you hit the nail on the head, build up muscle and muscle stamina for holding an object. 
Whenever possible use something to support your arm, upper arm to elbow pressed in to ribs, fence post, bit of tree, tripod and gimbal. 
I'm waiting to be wealthy enough to get my f2.8 long white! 
Hoping to see some good advice here to help when I have your problem! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2016)

Consider Eldar's tip of using a monopod, tilt head and a flagpole holder belt.

For a gimbal, the Wimberley II is the gold standard.


----------



## axtstern (Apr 6, 2016)

That monopod flagpole trick sounds like the kind of hacks to life that I love this forum for.
Thanks Neuro, my son is member in the local marching band will try to lend a holder ans try it out.

The cauldron sized lens shade is another weight. Are there alternatives out there on the market?

Oh and I recieved a slot in 43mm pol filter from Japan.Did Canon build any other kind of these 43mm filters?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2016)

It's a 48mm drop-in, besides the CPL there is a gelatin holder (which comes with the original lens) and a 48mm screw-in filter holder (for NDs, colored filters, etc).


----------

